# Newbie to this board



## brightbaby (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi

Im lookkiing for some general guidance from the board.  I was only dianosed as diabetic In January even though looking back the symptoms were probably there longer.

I have a son of five nearly six and because I had bad pnd I had been putting off having number two.  However, finally Im feeling the best in ages, been off anit depressants for over a year and now the diabetes been discovered never felt better.

Im looking for some guidance about how to go about having number two.  I really want to have another one and so does hubby and the plan had been to have one this year or next but then I got diagnosed as diabetic.

I just would apprectiate someone elses guidance as how to deal with it.  My nlood sugars are reare;u above ten and my results came back as at level 8 when had test 2 months ago

Any advice of what to do next would be appreciated

Allyxx


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't have any expereince really about pregnancy, have never been pregnant. But I was talking to my Dr when i was last at the hospital. Most hospitals run a pre-conception clinic. At mine the DSN's run a group also I believe. Maybe you can see if one exists at your hospital, if not then i would suggest talking things through with your consultant and see if they would support you in trying for a baby.

 My Dr said to me that they will tell people if they don't think their control is good enough and will help them to work towards getting it good enough. 

Think it's great you are feeling so well and ready to have another baby.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum  sorry I cant help with the pregnancy issue but I'm sure some of our pregnant members will be able to help and advise you on that .


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2009)

hi and welcome about a week ago chezpez started a thread about something similier i dont know if any1 can point it out to you but like yourself i am wanting to have child number 2 i have had a few issues up until this point and when i was diagnosed in feb it did put me off i am still wanting a child but i am so worried it is a difficult one aint it


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 11, 2009)

hi I'm currently 9 weeks pregnant I would say if your ready then you should go and see your diabetes centre have a chat with them and they should give you advice on how to get your hba1c to what they call a safe level for conception also they'll tell you as a diabetic who's trying to concieve you should get a prescription for folic acid straight away because we need 5mg a day as a diabetic. I did it completely the wrong way and got pregnant accidentially (thought I would get a telling off actually) but when I told them they were really quite calm and didn't see me for a couple of weeks.

Morning sickness with sugar levels is a nightmare though but thats really the only downside i've had so far. As a pregnant diabetic I'm really looking forward to all the extra growth scans to see the baby. 

I have to say it took me at least a year after diagnosis to start feeling myself again so i think it's a really good sign that you feel the best you have in a while.

I'm not sure if that really answers your thread that well but i hope i helped a little.


----------



## chezpez (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi There, it is a difficult one - i'm apprehensive to say the least to have a child coz of my diabetes...but i'm trying to get my head around it that i can do it and control my levels - the guys on here have given me confidence to go for it.
thanks ppl
chez xx


----------

